# Puky ZL 18



## oliverb. (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe hier noch ein Captain Sharky Puky stehen, welches ich für meinen Sohn ganz gerne ein wenig pimpen möchte. Erste Problem ist die Sattelstütze. Würde ihm gerne einen ordentlichen Sattel montieren, aber ich habe einen Rohrdurchmesser von 22mm und finde da nichts passendes. Der vorhandene Sattel ist fest mit der Stütze verbunden(eingepresst). Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Gibt es eine günstige Möglichkeit ohne Cantiaufnahme auf Leerlauf mit Felgenbremse umzurüsten?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## Roelof (25. Mai 2014)

vielleicht findest du bei den Race-BMX Stützen so einen dünnen Durchmesser. Zum Thema Felgenbremsen, Cantisockel und Freilauf fürchte ich, dass geht zwar grundsätzlich alles, ist aber teurer als man glaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

zu den Bremsen: gibt es hinterm Sattel am Hinterbau einen Steg zwischen den Sattelstreben, an dem Du eine klassische Seitenzug-Bremse befestigen könntest? Wenn ja, dann schau mal zB bei bike-maiorder.de , da gibt es schöne retro Diacompe-Bremsen, auch teilw. farbig eloxiert.
Du musst für den Freilauf aber das Hinterrad, bzw die hintere Nabe tauschen. Wie breit ist die Nabe..? Ggf. musst Du Dich nach nem 18"-BMX-Hinterrad umsehen oder selbst mit ner neuen Nabe und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Speichen neu einspeichen.
Aber aufgepasst: Moderne BMX haben aber häufig 14mm-Achsen...

Zur Sattelstütze: Gabs das Maß nicht auch früher bei BMX?
Aufreiben auf 25,4 könnte aufgrund der vermutlich recht gewaltigen Materialstärke noch gehen, aber klappt das bei Stahl überhaupt..?

Ich sehe Dein Vorhaben recht skeptisch, vermutlich wird ein annehmbares Gewicht nur mit unverhältnismäßig großem Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand zu erreichen sein.
Hast Du vllt. noch nen alten Vorbau und nen hohen Riserbar in der Restekiste? Dann noch Schwalbe Black Jack drauf...


----------



## Roelof (25. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich fürchte eh auch, das ist wie "melken tote Kuh"...


----------



## oliverb. (25. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß das es nichts Optimales ist, aber das Rad steht hier rum(ist übrigens alu) und Sohnemann fährt zur Zeit das Cnoc 16 und kommt noch nicht ganz aufs 20er der großen Schwester. Deshalb habe ich gedacht für den Übergang wäre das 18er nicht schlecht. Außerdem wird das zwischendurch gerne mal von Freunden gefahren, die zu Besuch sind...


----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

ok, alu. Kannte ich gar nicht, nur den 16"-Stahlbomber...
Dann sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus.
Was hat denn das Sitzrohr fürn Außenmaß? Ist da vllt noch ne Hülse drin..?


----------



## Ann (25. Mai 2014)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich gedacht für den Übergang wäre das 18er nicht schlecht.



kommt dein sohn beim 18er puky runter? wir hatten das 18er lillifee, aber durch die seltsame ergonomie ist meine tochter mit den füßen erst auf den boden gekommen (bei niedrigster sattelstellung), als ein 20" auch schon paßte


----------



## oliverb. (25. Mai 2014)

Yep, er kommt mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden. Passt eigentlich ganz gut. Nur den Sattel finde ich sche...
Außenmaß Sattelrohr 25,3 mm
Zwischen dem Rahmen ist eine Rundstrebe wo das Schutzblech mit zwei Schrauben befestigt ist.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

Stützen in 22,2 sind lt. Ebay idR aus Stahl und dann mit ner Kerzenklemme zu verwenden - noch schwerer gehts nicht...
Hast Du vllt nen alten, geraden Alulenker rumliegen, der nur im Bereich der Klemmung dicker ist..? Könnte man absägen...


----------



## oliverb. (25. Mai 2014)

Die Idee mit dem Lenker als Stütze ist ja schon gar nicht schlecht...Und dann einen Sattelkloben oben dran?
Ein 18 Zoll Hinterrad mit Freilauf ist gar nicht so leicht zu finden...
Würde die dia compe Bremse bei dem Steg hinten überhaupt passen?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Mai 2014)

18"... am besten wirklich selbst bauen oder bauen lassen. Ob die Bremse dann paßt... da hilft nur messen - oder anhalten.

Oliver


----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Lenker als Stütze ist ja schon gar nicht schlecht...Und dann einen Sattelkloben oben dran?
> Ein 18 Zoll Hinterrad mit Freilauf ist gar nicht so leicht zu finden...
> Würde die dia compe Bremse bei dem Steg hinten überhaupt passen?
> 
> Gruß Oliver


 
Zu der Sattelfrage: 22,2 ist wohl auch das Maß, auf das sich eine Sattelkerze oben verjüngt. Da sollte dann ein Sattelkolben draufpassen.

Zum Hinterrad/-bremse:
Deine Fotos konnte ich mir von unterwegs nicht ansehen. Die Strebe ist ja schon ziemlich gelöchert und für die Bremse müsstest Du noch eine Bohrung setzen. Dann noch ne andere Befestigung für Schutzblech und Gepäckträger... Ich würds bleiben lassen. Der Aufwand ist irre hoch und das Endergebnis ein "Besucher-Fahrrad", mit dem min. die Hälfte der Besucherkinder nicht fahren kann/will, weil "kein Rücktritt"...!

Ein Hollandrad würdest Du ja auch nicht auf Twentyniner umbauen.
Machs etwas leichter, die Babyaufkleber ab und Geländereifen (s.o.) und nen sportlichen Lenker mit ebensolchen Griffen dran und alles ist gut.


----------



## Y_G (26. Mai 2014)

lass ihn doch einfach das CNOC noch etwas fahren. Ich glaube ja nicht das ihm das 18er Puky mehr Spaß bringt...


----------



## oliverb. (26. Mai 2014)

Naja, die größeren Räder rollen schon etwas leichter...Habe schon das Ritzel getauscht beim cnoc, aber für Touren dachte ich halt an den Durchmesser...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2014)

Na dann: Nix wie ran! Und immer schön dokumentieren...


----------



## Y_G (26. Mai 2014)

Ich würde das 16" weiter nehmen und evtl halt noch eine längere Übersetzung nehmen. Wenn der Kurze vielleicht die Tage mal einen Schuss macht, passt auch das 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (26. Mai 2014)

als Sattelstütze ist die BBB-Skyscraper sicherlich passend, gibt es von 25,00mm bis 31,88 durchgehend in 0,2mm Schritten:
http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Sattelstüt...qid=1401111809&sr=8-1&keywords=bbb+skyscraper
Sattelstütze war doch 25,3mm oder??


----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2014)

maxito schrieb:


> als Sattelstütze ist die BBB-Skyscraper sicherlich passend, gibt es von 25,00mm bis 31,88 durchgehend in 0,2mm Schritten:
> http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Sattelstütze-Skyscraper-Mattschwarz-2-973-630-272/dp/B000VSYBLK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401111809&sr=8-1&keywords=bbb skyscraper
> Sattelstütze war doch 25,3mm oder??


Nöö, das war das Außenmaß vom Sattelrohr...
Innen 22(,2?)mm für die Stütze.


----------

